

Ask NH: How would you describe Internet to someone from 19th century? - refactormonkey

Some ideas:<p>1.  "It's a series of tubes. And if you don't understand, those tubes can be filled and if they are filled, when you put your message in, it gets in line and it's going to be delayed by anyone that puts into that tube enormous amounts of material, enormous amounts of material."<p>2. Super fast postman that deliver your mail instantly (Probably applies more to e-mail)... Still...
======
mopoke
It's like a telegraph that allows you to stalk friends you knew at school.

------
miles
How to Explain the Internet to a 19th-Century Street Urchin
[http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662563/infographic-how-do-
you-e...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662563/infographic-how-do-you-explain-
the-internet-to-a-19th-century-street-urchin)

------
nudge
A lens through which any text can be read, any image viewed, any voice heard,
and with which one can correspond and converse with any person in any place.

------
noonespecial
I think I'd just let Nikola Tesla do it for me.

